# Tasty gift idea?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

I got the idea to vacuum seal fillets with different seasonings and marinades. I'll be giving them out as gifts this year with the offer of Sous Vide dinner plans. 

What I mean is I give them the vacuum sealed fish and tell them they can cook it themselves or they can redeem a "hang out and cook for me" night and I will take the fish and cook it Sous Vide for them and we will have an awesome meal.

What do you guys think? Good idea? bad idea? 

Really I am just looking for an excuse to use my kitchen toys. I absolutely love my Vacuum Sealer and Sous Vide. I'm a bit overzealous when it comes to that stuff, so much so that I wrote a buyer's guide about it.

Hi everyone, I'm Stuart and I've got a problem.
Everyone: "Hi Stuart!"


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Takes some specialized equipment to cook that doesn't it. Like a hot water circulator ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

dialout said:


> Takes some specialized equipment to cook that doesn't it. Like a hot water circulator ?


lol I just now found the thread reply notification in my email! it's been a while. Woops.

Yeah, it does require a circulator...I know not everyone has one; which is why I offered to cook it for them if they wanted to be treated for dinner. I let one friend borrow my circulator for a week.
 I also sent them all links to this page to read about Sous Vide.

So as a more comprehensive followup, I actually did this in 2016 and it was an awesome success. Most of my friends elected to have me cook for them and they enjoyed their meals immensely. I supplied the food and the labor, they supplied the booze. What's not to like, right? 

I did it again in 2017 because I kept hearing my friends talking about it - again met with great reactions. Saved me a ton of money on gifts. My buddy's wife saw how much he liked the food so she went and bought him a circulator for his birthday last year.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

That's great. Glad it worked out. It sounds like a good time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

dialout said:


> That's great. Glad it worked out. It sounds like a good time.


It really was. A lot of my friends already have all the stuff that they could possibly want, so giving them a great memory is the next best thing. Try it out sometime


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a temperature controller if someone wants one and they can use their Crock Pot. I think I can ge the price right. I like sous vide cooking. A nice vacuum sealer is the key.


----------

